# RAF Bentley Priory March-April 2008



## Phantex (Apr 2, 2010)

RAF Bentley Priory officially closed on 30th May 2008. These photographs were taken march-April of that year, as the RAF started to leave; I am not sure what has happened to the non- Sir John Soane's buildings but as developers are to build flats on the site, I don't think all of them will survive. Some may have gone already.



























Inside the Checkpoint





The Guardroom















The Entrance Hall to the Sir John Soane's part of the buildings.

























The Stair Hall















The roof of the Stair Hall




















The Adelaide Room



































The Rotunda




















The Anteroom





The Abercorn Room





The Downstairs Bar















Dowding's Room






























Above the Rotunda






























Estates Management Flight building

























MT Section















MT Section Crew Room


























Pics of the Cold War Bunker to follow seperately, along with anything I missed out here that needs an airing!


----------



## the_historian (Apr 3, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant. WW2 history at it's best! 
You can just visualise "Stuffy" Dowding prowling those corridors...


----------



## stevejd (Apr 4, 2010)

what a place, a place of legends. What has happened to the place since the RAFs departure, it would be a shame to see that end up as a chav spray sketchpad


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, what an incredible place. The interior of the main building is amazing. I once went for a job interview at Dartmouth RN Officers Training College, and was given a tour around. Like RAF Bentley, it's main building is a stately home which has been upkept. I thought it was pretty much a one-off, but I'm wondering now how many more stately homes have been utilized like this.
Fantastic report.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my! I though i loved seeing the bunker, but the main house building is something else. I'm so glad the RAF kept the building in this condition, the inside is beautiful. Everything kept in a perfect state from the looks of the photos. CHeers for showing us the inside of both the bunker buildings and these.

excellent work mate, i love this building especially. 

 Sal


----------



## Phantex (Apr 7, 2010)

The Bentley Priory Trust, tasked with what happens to the building now, are passionate about what they do. It's good to know that the main building will continue to be preserved in the manner befitting somewhere of this importance to RAF history.


----------

